# DR.TOBIAS VENETIAN LINIMENT?



## bermuda bottles (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone have info on this DR.TOBIAS VENETIAN LINIMENT NEW YORK bottle.It is 8 sided 6" tall and 2" accross the base with sloping collar?


----------



## bermuda bottles (Jan 22, 2008)

pic2


----------



## bermuda bottles (Jan 22, 2008)

pic3


----------



## bermuda bottles (Jan 22, 2008)

pic4


----------



## zschweter (Dec 2, 2009)

i just found that very same bottle in an attic of an 1840's house in NYC - except in spectacular condition - and laying right next to it was the original stopper too! - it cleaned up nicely and still has it's glassy sheen  - - does anyone know how much it's worth????


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 2, 2009)

Love the crude neck and green color.  Tumble it!!!  Then send some more pics please.


----------



## crabbergirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Found this thread while poking around. I have tried to do research on a Dr. Tobias bottle that I found to no avail. The only bottles I can find are those such as pictured above. I have included several angles of my bottle with and without the stopper. this bottle is only about 4" tall and has rounded shoulders and sides. It is not the common aqua that I find an abundance of but a very light lime green. You can actually feel the dimpled wood mold. Found this at the old Hart Line Ferry slip in Palatka. Stopper still in the bottle, although I do not believe this is the correct stopper as there was no cork,and it fits rather crudely. Interested to see what you all think as there are not any reliable sources I am aware of in this immediate area.
 Thanks,


----------



## crabbergirl (Apr 22, 2010)

The stopper top in place


----------



## crabbergirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Other Side embossing


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's one I have. I picked it up at a local antique shop for $8.00 a couple of years ago.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 22, 2010)

Advertised 1843-58 for the cure of dysentery, croup, cholera, and  rheumatism. Price was 25 cents and 50 cents. I think 50 cents was for the larger bottle.


----------



## crabbergirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Just Glass,
 Thanks for posting. I see a lot of those, and actually have one like that, but I can not locate this particular shape a, size and color for comparing.  I was in hopes someone had laid eyes on this smaller rounded bottle with stopper. It is rounder and has heavy woodmold impressions. 

 Road Dog,
 Cool! Thanks. Have you actually seen the smaller  rounded bottle in the light green with the stopper?


----------

